# اصدار جريده الاقباط احرار



## ezzzak (9 فبراير 2006)

*اصدار جريده الاقباط احرار*

في الفتره الاخير بداء يظهر شيء هام 

الا وهو عدم معرفه جزء كبير من الاقباط بما يحدث لاخوانه  حتي ولو يبعد عنهم 

بمسافه ليست بالكبيره وكل هذا بسب اننا لا نملك اعلام قوي او جريده متحرره من قيود

الحكومه حتي الجريده القبطيه(الكتيبه الطيبيه) الكثير من الاقباط لا يعرف عنها شيء 

والواجب علينا ان نقوم بدور اكبر في نشر هذه الاحداث وكمان نشر الموضوعات 

احنا كلنا بنصرف فلوس في استعملنا لحجات كتير لو نوفر فلوس قليله بس 

ممكن نعمل حاجه والفكره دي الفضل فيها يرجع لانا حر وجه تشجيع لما قريت

مشاركه ذكي في هذا الموضوع ليه احنا بنندب حظنا ونقول معندناش اعلام قوي 

ولازم رجال الاعمال الاقباط يساعدو يعملو جريده او محطه تليفزيونيه 

بدلا من ان تلعن الظلام اضيء شمعه 

احنا هنعمل جهاز اعلامي بسيط جدا وبالجهود الذاتيه 

كام واحد مننا عنده برينتر في البيت 

كام واحد عندنا عنده سي دي ريترر 

ليه منطبعش الاخبار دي والمقالات الجريئه والمفيده في منتدانا هنا 

ونوزعها في الكنيسه وعلي اصحبنا الي معندهمش نت ودش 

وزمايلنا عشان يشوفو ويقرو 

انا عندي علي الكمبيوتر التوصيات بتاعت مؤتمر واشنطن 

وحوارات وائل الابراشي واحاديث المهندس مايكل منير 

والمهندس عدلي ابادير وكمان اللقائات المكتوبه الي فيها ردود 

المهندس مايكل منير الي تمت في فتره زيارته لمصر 

ليه مش كل الاقباط يعرفو ان في ناس بتحارب عشان حقوقهم 

اكيد الوضع هيتغير 

لو كل واحد مننا نسخ من مقاله 10 نسخ تفتكرو كام شخص ممكن يقرائها 

اقل شيء 50 فرد شوفو كام مننا ممكن ينفذ الحكايه دي 

لو 100 هتكون النتيجه 5000 شخص اصبح عنهم فكره 

خلو دي تبقي البدايه 

مش هنقول ننسخ سيديهات يمكن تكون مكلفه

خلينا نبتدي بنسخ علي ورق  بس عشان متخفوش علي فلوسكم 

انسخ ورقه وصورها عند اي شخص ثقه ب 5 قروش 

يعني 50قرش هتعملك 10 نسخ هتبخل علي القضيه القبطيه 

ب 50 قرش خلينا نواجه 

وكمان ممكن نبعت المقالات دي بالايميل 

ياريت المشرف التقني يزبك الموضوع ده 

وشكر وتقدير لاصحاب الفضل 

الاستاذ انا حـــــر  والاستاذ ذكــــي

وارجو تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2006)

*ايوا وانا معاكم لانها فعلا فكرا حلوه وهتساعد ناس كتير وروك فعلا الموضوع مهم  هنا محدش بيعرف اخبار الاقباط من اى وسيله  وبعد ازن الكل الموضوع هيتثبت لاهميته *


----------



## ezzzak (9 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *ايوا وانا معاكم لانها فعلا فكرا حلوه وهتساعد ناس كتير وروك فعلا الموضوع مهم  هنا محدش بيعرف اخبار الاقباط من اى وسيله  وبعد ازن الكل الموضوع هيتثبت لاهميته *





شكرا ميرنا علي اهتمامك 

وياريت كل الشباب يشارك بجد محتاجين نبتدي


----------



## artamisss (10 فبراير 2006)

فكرة حلوة  وممتازة  بس انت  اللى هاتوزع الcd هات  بتفسك   وانت اللى هاتبطع وتوزع برضه   بعض اباء الكنيسه  اعتقد انهم  هايعترضوا  مش كدة ولا ايه 
انا مش بحبط   اقتراحكوا  بس لازم نتوخى الحذر  احنا عندنا فى اجتما عالشباب  لما  فكرت  انى اعرض مشكله الاقصر اة بالتنويه عنها  حتى   اترفضت الفكرة  وابونا قالى بالحرف الواحد    احنا مش عاوزين مشاكل مع امن الدوله وملناش دعوة  بالعلاقه بين امن الدوله والكنيسه  تخيلوا مجرد التنويه بس او ذكر جمله  فى موضوع الشباب والوعى الايمانى  اتلغى الموضوع  خاااالص  والادهى من كدة  فعلا  ان قيادات الكنيسه عارفين الخبر ومابيقولوش للناس حاجه  زى ما يكونوا بيتسستروا على جريمه  مع اخواتنا فى الاقصر كانوا فى اشد الحاجه للصلاة من اجلهم  تخيلوا


----------



## Maya (10 فبراير 2006)

*أخي ezzzak

الفكرة جميلة ورائعة والنية والمقصد والغاية نبيلة وعظيمة ، ولكن يا أخي أنت تعرف الحقيقة المؤلمة ، أنت تعرف أن مصر ما تزال خاضعة لقانون الطوارئ والذي أعتقد أنه يتضمن بنود تتعلق بالمنشورات والمطبوعات مهما كان حجمها  ، أضف لذلك أنه حتى الكنائس مراقبة بشكل أو آخر وبطرق متعددة  من أمن الدولة وحدوث أي شيء فيها مهما كان سيكون معلوماً في أقسام أمن الدولة وحتى الأباء في الكنائس يتعرضون لضغوط هائلة ومراقبة لخطاباتهم ورسائلهم للمؤمنين ..

صدقني المشكلة ليست مشكلة نقود ولا مشكلة جهد المشكلة تكمن في النظام وسياسته  وهو  يريد تقديم معلومات كما يريد هو وتصوير أوضاع الأقباط رسمياً وفقاً لإرادته ،  وأي معلومات من الخارج سرعان ما تُصور على أنها  الاتصال بجهات أجنبية وتشويه صورة مصر ، وأنت تعلم موقف ونظرة  النظام المصري لأشخاص مثل المهندس مايكل منير الذي يصوره النظام على أن  له أهداف سياسية ويستغل الدين ويسعى لإثارة المشاعر والحساسيات الدينية في مصر ، فماذا يمكن أن يحدث لمن يروج لأفكار مايكل منير ومنظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة ..

أخي العزيز أنت تعلم لا شك أن أي مطبوعة أو مناشير أو أوراق مكتوبة منسوخة يمكن أن تلاحق وقد يتم الوصول إلى أصحابها ومعاقبتهم و تلفيق التهم لهم ، أنا لا أقول هذا الكلام لرفضي للفكرة ولكن حرصاً على أبناء  الشعب القبطي الذي ليس له في مصر أحد غير الرب يكون معه ، وأي مشكلة من الصعب الخروج منها ، ثم أعتقد أن الإنترنت رخيص في مصر وهناك تسهيلات كبيرة للمستخدم لذلك يمكن للأصدقاء الزملاء  الاجتماع وقراءة المقالات والاحتفاظ فيها إن أحبوا لكن على نطاق ضيق وغير معلن ، ونصيحتي لكم ابتعدوا عن الورق المطبوعة بأي شكل لتجنب الوقوع في مشاكل كبيرة ، فالنية الصادقة والنبيلة والمخلصة للشعب وقضيته  لا يمكن أن تقف أمام تهم يوجهها النظام  مثل الاتصال بجهات أجنبية والإساءة لسمعة مصر ومكانتها، لذلك أتمنى فعلاً  أن يبقى الموضوع عبر الانترنيت وعبر رسائل الايميل ودعوة رجال الأعمال و الشخصيات المعروفة  لإنشاء محطات إذاعية أو فضائيات حرة تنقل صورة عن معاناة الشعب القبطي  ...

رغم أنني لست قبطية إلا أنني أحببت أن أشارك برأي شخصي لا أكثر ...*


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> فكرة حلوة  وممتازة  بس انت  اللى هاتوزع الcd هات  بتفسك   وانت اللى هاتبطع وتوزع برضه   بعض اباء الكنيسه  اعتقد انهم  هايعترضوا  مش كدة ولا ايه
> انا مش بحبط   اقتراحكوا  بس لازم نتوخى الحذر  احنا عندنا فى اجتما عالشباب  لما  فكرت  انى اعرض مشكله الاقصر اة بالتنويه عنها  حتى   اترفضت الفكرة  وابونا قالى بالحرف الواحد    احنا مش عاوزين مشاكل مع امن الدوله وملناش دعوة  بالعلاقه بين امن الدوله والكنيسه  تخيلوا مجرد التنويه بس او ذكر جمله  فى موضوع الشباب والوعى الايمانى  اتلغى الموضوع  خاااالص  والادهى من كدة  فعلا  ان قيادات الكنيسه عارفين الخبر ومابيقولوش للناس حاجه  زى ما يكونوا بيتسستروا على جريمه  مع اخواتنا فى الاقصر كانوا فى اشد الحاجه للصلاة من اجلهم  تخيلوا




اختي العزيزه artamiss

اولا مش لازم تبتدي بالسديهات لانها ممكن تكون مكلفه نسبيا ليكي 

ولو حاسه ان دي خدمه ممكن تفيد ممكن تعملي كالاتي هتطبعي CD واحده بس 

ونديكي مثال هتدي ال CD لميرنا  ميرنا هتشوفها وممكن تنزلها علي الكمبيوتر 

وميرنا ترجعالك تديها لمايا هتشوفها برضو وممكن تزلها علي الكمبيوتر او تعمل نسخه منها

وممكن ناس تانيا تشوف السي دي ده يعني يجو ضيوف عند ميرنا او مايا تروح توريهم 

الموضوع وهتفضل CD تلف لغايه ما توصل لاكبر عدد ممكن وكل ده ب CD واحده 

ثانيا 

انتي توزعي علي الاصحاب والمعارف بعيد عشان الكنيسه لانهم بينتهجو نهج ديني 

وقضيتنا ساسيه بحته يعني هما ليهم طريق غير  اننا مفيش معانا غير الصلاه وربنا يتصرف

وده جزء من حل القضيه لكن مش حل القضيه كلها يعني نصلي عشان مشاكلنا وكمان نتحرك 

منكنش سلبين .

المسيح مكنش سلبي واعظم مثال لذلك في طرده للباعه الي كانو في الهيكل 

لما قال لهم (يا اولاد الافاعي بيتي بيت الصلاه يدعي وانت جعلتموه مغاره لصوص)

وكان في ايده الكرباج 

خلونا نقتدي بالمسيح نمسك الكرباج ونردد كلماته بعيدا عن نهج الكنيسه ذو الاتجاه الواحد

وعلي فكره ممكن تلاقي اباء كهنه كتير ليهم مواقف بطوليه زي ابونا فليوبتير وغيره كتير 

الي مكتفوش بالصلاه وبس لا اتحركو وكان ليهم هدف 

ثالثا 

انتي ممكن تبتدي بطبع الورق مش اكتر 

لو كان ال CD مكلف ليكي وتبتدي من غير ما اي حد يحس وبالذات الكنيسه 

ان محدش يعرف حاجه وبفضل لو عنك اخ ولد او زميل ليكي في الكنيسه يساعدك ويقوم

هو بدور التوزيع


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Maya قال:
			
		

> *أخي ezzzak
> 
> الفكرة جميلة ورائعة والنية والمقصد والغاية نبيلة وعظيمة ، ولكن يا أخي أنت تعرف الحقيقة المؤلمة ، أنت تعرف أن مصر ما تزال خاضعة لقانون الطوارئ والذي أعتقد أنه يتضمن بنود تتعلق بالمنشورات والمطبوعات مهما كان حجمها  ، أضف لذلك أنه حتى الكنائس مراقبة بشكل أو آخر وبطرق متعددة  من أمن الدولة وحدوث أي شيء فيها مهما كان سيكون معلوماً في أقسام أمن الدولة وحتى الأباء في الكنائس يتعرضون لضغوط هائلة ومراقبة لخطاباتهم ورسائلهم للمؤمنين ..
> 
> ...




اختي العزيزه Maya


ليس الامر بما يظهر لكي فنحن لا نقوم بقياده تنظيم سري 

ولا سنقوم بنشر هذه الاوراق في ميدان عام 

1 - الاوراق سوف توزع علي الاقارب والمعارف الموثوق فيهم والذين لا يمتلكون جهاز كمبيوتر 

او اي وسيله تتيح لهم معرفه هذه الاخبار الحقيقيه دون تزيف 

2- لن نقوم بطبع الاف النسخ بل ما لا يقل عن 10 وما لايزيد عن 50

3- الوضع في مصر بداء يتغير وهذا من الاستنتاجات للمؤلقف المعاصره 

4- لمن يخشي المشاركه في هذا الموضوع يمكن ان يعتمد علي الايميل 

فلو يستطيع جمع ايميلات لاكبر عدد نت الشباب المسيحي ويقوم بارسال هذه 

الاخبار لهم سوف يؤدي ذلك لنفس الغرض 

وارجو انت تكوني قد تفهمتي وجهه نظري


----------



## Maya (10 فبراير 2006)

*الأخ العزيز ezzzak

بداية أنا لم أقل أنكم تتجهون لتنظيم سري أو شيء من هذا القبيل لكن أحببت أن أشير لضرورة الانتباه وتوزيع الأوراق في أوساط موثوق بهم لتجنب أي إشكال ولو بسيط فأنت تعرف طبيعة المجتمع المصري أكثر مني  ، وبما أنك أوضحت لي هذه الفكرة الآن فأعتقد أن هذا العمل يلزم لتضامن الجهود فيما بينكم  ويحتاج لصلاة دائمة  لإيصال هذه الأفكار والأخبار المهمة لكل الأقباط كي لا يبقوا مغيبين عما يحصل لأخواتهم على أرض الوطن ولمساعدتهم على أخذ موقف شجاع وقوي ، إذا كانت المبادرة   كما وصفت لي أنا أهنئكم عليها وأصلي للرب يسوع أن يساعدكم على إنجازها وإتمامها على أنجح صورة ، ويكفي الحماس الواضح من جانبك ، فأتمنى لكم النجاح سواء على النت وعبر الإيميل  أو على الواقع وأنتظر آخر التطورات في هذا الموضوع لأنني أهتم كثيراً بمثل هذه المبادرات الفردية التي تبدو بسيطة وضئيلة لكن فائدتها  عظيمة ومهمة ..

ربنا يبارك عملكم  ويقويكم في خدمتكم  ...*


----------



## ezzzak (11 فبراير 2006)

Maya قال:
			
		

> *الأخ العزيز ezzzak
> 
> بداية أنا لم أقل أنكم تتجهون لتنظيم سري أو شيء من هذا القبيل لكن أحببت أن أشير لضرورة الانتباه وتوزيع الأوراق في أوساط موثوق بهم لتجنب أي إشكال ولو بسيط فأنت تعرف طبيعة المجتمع المصري أكثر مني  ، وبما أنك أوضحت لي هذه الفكرة الآن فأعتقد أن هذا العمل يلزم لتضامن الجهود فيما بينكم  ويحتاج لصلاة دائمة  لإيصال هذه الأفكار والأخبار المهمة لكل الأقباط كي لا يبقوا مغيبين عما يحصل لأخواتهم على أرض الوطن ولمساعدتهم على أخذ موقف شجاع وقوي ، إذا كانت المبادرة   كما وصفت لي أنا أهنئكم عليها وأصلي للرب يسوع أن يساعدكم على إنجازها وإتمامها على أنجح صورة ، ويكفي الحماس الواضح من جانبك ، فأتمنى لكم النجاح سواء على النت وعبر الإيميل  أو على الواقع وأنتظر آخر التطورات في هذا الموضوع لأنني أهتم كثيراً بمثل هذه المبادرات الفردية التي تبدو بسيطة وضئيلة لكن فائدتها  عظيمة ومهمة ..
> 
> ربنا يبارك عملكم  ويقويكم في خدمتكم  ...*




شكرا مايا علي التشجيع 

وصلي من اجلي كثيرا في كل كنيسه تذهبي اليها صلي من اجلي


----------



## +Dream+ (18 فبراير 2006)

اولا ربنا يقويك يا ايزاك
و زى ما قلت لك ممكن الى متخوف من الكتابه والسى دى  يتكلم و يعرف اصدقائه و معارفه بالى بيحصل 

و فيه حاجه هتفرحك عشان تعرف ان فيه ناس برضه مشجعه 
انا جالى ايميل النهاردة من صديق بيعرفنى عن موضوع الكتب الى فى معرض الكتاب
هو مكنش يعرف انى عرفت 
يعنى دة مثل ان فيه ناس بتشتغل برضه :new8:


----------



## ezzzak (18 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> اولا ربنا يقويك يا ايزاك
> و زى ما قلت لك ممكن الى متخوف من الكتابه والسى دى  يتكلم و يعرف اصدقائه و معارفه بالى بيحصل
> 
> و فيه حاجه هتفرحك عشان تعرف ان فيه ناس برضه مشجعه
> ...




بجد يا دريم دا خبر كويس 

وكمان انا جالي نفس الايميل 

والاحلي اني روحت ادي واحد صاحبي ورق راح هو الي اداني ورق بتاع 

قصه حصلت من فتره لتحذير البنات من موضيع الخطف


----------



## رؤوف (23 أبريل 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء انا عضو جديد واردت ان اشارككم الراى .. اولا الكنيسة لا تشجع على الاعمال البطولية .. ثانيا من يجد فى نفسه المقدرة على عمل شىء فليعمله ويتكل على الله فالرب راعى فلا نخاف لان الرب يحتوينا .. صدقونى انا محارب قديم فى هذا الاتجاه وتعرضت لكثير من المتاعب ولكنى كنت ارى الرب معى والقديسين وشفيعى وحبيبى مار جرجس فتزول منى الرهبة وازداد قوة وايمانا والان كل عملى اننى كل اسبوع اقيم ندوة فى منزلى للاصدقاء ونناقش كل المطروح من مشاكل واصدقائى يعرضون ما نتناوله مع اصدقائهم وتتسع الدائرة باسلوب امن .. واتمنى ان يكون منكم الشخص الامين الذى يستطيع دخول البيوت باسم الرب ويوصل ما يريد قوله فى جلسة عادية ومرحة .. فانا اعتقد انكم ما زلتم شبابا صغارا ولا تتحملوا المصاعب التى ربما ستواجهونها ولذا اقترح عليكم ان تصلوا بيتوت المسيحيين عن طريق الاهل والاصدقاء اولا للدعوة للكنيسة ومن ثم الدخول فى عرض الاحداث راجيا لكم التوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير
    اخوكم ووالدكم / رؤوف


----------



## yyyyyy (27 أبريل 2006)

*ارجو الانتباة*

لازم كل واحد يعرف اللى بيحصل دلوقتى مش بس فى مصر لكن فى كل حتة فى العالم التطرف الاسلامى او المسلمين عايزين يستولوا على العالم كلة فافى كل حتة يوجد اقلية مسلمة لكن بعد 25 او 50 سنة سوف لاتكون اقلية بل عددهم هايكون اكثر من سكان البلد الاصلى و فى الحالة دى هايفرضوا نفسهم على كل شى دول عاملين زى السرطان يا مسيحى العالم لاتنخدعوا بمظهرهم الان فاعندما يحسوا انهم الاقوى فانهم سوف ينقليبوا على كل من حولهم فان التاريخ قد تغير الان انهم لا يستعملوا السلاح بل خداع من حولهم و لو سمعتم خطب شيوخ المسلمين الان لعرفتم ما يفكرون  الفرصة دلوقتى موجودة حاولوا تعرفوا و فهموا كل الناس تعاليم المسيحية والفرق بينها و بين تعاليم الاسلام الدموية و لاتنخدعوا بكلامهم عن السلام ومحبة الاديان و يا رب تحفظ كل الناس من افكارهم و شررهم


----------



## يوسف عطية (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: اصدار جريده الاقباط احرار*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم  خير


----------

